

New drug may treat virtually all viral infections - jv22222
http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/New_drug_may_treat_virtually_all_viral_infections

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2882777> <\- 40 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2887067>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2867755> <\- 5 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2870955>

